# Philips Satelite TV switch



## tonystewart1 (May 16, 2011)

The switch you describe is a universal switch. Depending on who manufactured the LNB it may require one voltage range over another. Just look up who made the LNB and the voltage requirement should be listed.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

tonystewart1 said:


> The switch you describe is a universal switch. Depending on who manufactured the LNB it may require one voltage range over another. Just look up who made the LNB and the voltage requirement should be listed.


 Thanks for your reply Tony. I have found some additional info about his myself.
Apparently satellites transmit their signals with different polarities. Depending on the transducer. 
One set transmits the signal in a right hand spiral and the other in a left one.
So to receive the left spiral you connect 13 volts and if you wish the LNB to receive the right hand spiral, its connected to 17 volts.
I think that if a receiver is connected directly to a LNB, the receiver changes the voltage to suit what ever channel is being used.


----------

